# police caution.



## simonglovers (May 5, 2011)

Hi,
I applied for a job in canada advertised in a paper here in the uk. I went along to a presentation and had an interview. I was given the impression that a job offer was there as long as i could get in to canada. I was told the company would arrange the work permits etc.
I filled in some forms and obtained my police record. which had on it a police caution from 10 years ago for possession of cocaine. 
I got an email earlier from the company saying that immigration said i would be unlikely to be accepted as i have a criminal record and advised me to apply for a pardon. 
Can anyone help. How do i apply for a pardon i the uk?
Could i go direct to the canadian emmbassy in the UK?

Im absolutely gutted that 1 stupid mistake 10 years ago will make such an impact on my life.

please can anyone help???????


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

simonglovers said:


> Hi,
> I applied for a job in canada advertised in a paper here in the uk. I went along to a presentation and had an interview. I was given the impression that a job offer was there as long as i could get in to canada. I was told the company would arrange the work permits etc.
> I filled in some forms and obtained my police record. which had on it a police caution from 10 years ago for possession of cocaine.
> I got an email earlier from the company saying that immigration said i would be unlikely to be accepted as i have a criminal record and advised me to apply for a pardon.
> ...


There's a good possibility that after 10 years you would be considered rehabilitated by Canadian Immigration. You should read the following:-

Rehabilitation For Persons Who Are Inadmissible to Canada Because of Past Criminal Activity


----------

